# Hello again (was 'Bye for now)



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi to all.

That's hello again to members of pre-March 30th and a welcome to all those who have joined the group since that date.

Got back from France last Tuesday evening and feel ready to go again after I saw the pile of mail. Nice to see a letter from my old friend and favourite correspondent requiring my tax return!!

We had a major disaster while we were away when taking avoiding action to save knocking down a pedestrian in a narrow one way street. I hit a projecting balcony. Cracked the passenger side overcab window and hit the Fiamma awning both of which have to be replaced.
The main thing I suppose is that no one was hurt. (They managed to take the baseball bat off me before I reached the pedestrian in question.)

Don't know whether I'll be able to post much in the future as it looks as though incoming posts are coming in at a faster rate than I can read them.
Perhaps if I pass the wine around you will all stop posting for a few days. Seriously, it's great to see the activity on the site and long may it continue.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

:hello2:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gill
Sorry to hear about the mishap. Good to have to you back. The numbers have swolen somewhat since you went away
Roger


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:cheers: good to have you back in one piece
 sorry to hear about the van, trust it didn't spoil the break too much

looks like you've got your work cut out - keeping up with posts is a full time job, w/out the additional chore of keeping your "old friend and favourite correspondent" quiet and off your back.

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twooks.

Yeah, we had a lovely break thank you! Bit expensive though.

I hope you are now settled into your new location and that you are taking language and citizenship classes ready for the application for your new passport.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

getting there thanks, complete with unmade dirt track septic tank and all the comforts of country living - including our very own woody woodpecker, complete peace and quiet apart from loadsa bird life, and the occasional fly past to commemorate d-day from the Air museum.  and farmers markets and home grown scran!

marked shortage of mhome dealers over here tho - well compared to lancs anywhere is lacking in them I guess

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> getting there thanks, complete with unmade dirt track septic tank.............


Obviously enjoying it then!!!!!!!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

t'rific fun, but I'd rather be vanning. just got back from a day trip to Brid!
Speaking of which you mention using P&O on anther thread, and ask for any other info on fares, ??
at the risk of boring for england on the subject, if you shop at tesco on those rare occasions you are here and get tesco credit card - you get clubcard card points that you can trade for P&O ferry vouchers [presume D<>C route is included] at a rate of x4.

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> t'rific fun, but I'd rather be vanning. just got back from a day trip to Brid!


My mother's favourite place.
She used to like to go to Brid and go out on one of the inshore fishing boats. (She never got me to go though!)
Before she and my stepfather emigrated to Australia they lived at Skipsea in a bungalow that was built for them there. Just down the road from Brid.

I must investigate the Tesco thing. We use a Caravan Club credit card at the moment for the club site vouchers. Trouble is that they're building up and we don't seem to get round to using them. (We don't have the time)
The Tesco Club Card voucher scheme used for ferry tickets would probably be more beneficial.
Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Used to go to Brid a lot as a kid when on 'holiday' at relatives in Selby.
we went to South Beach this time, and apart from the car park at the very south end with its height barrier there was plenty of mhome friendly street parking - some pay and display, some free - can also park at Spa on slipway which I found surprising. Will get around to boat trip one of these days, used to be able to hire rowing boats! in my youth.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Twooks & Autostatus,

You obviously have a reasonable knowledge of the North East coast (assuming “Brid” is Bridlington) or at least part of it. Very shortly we intend doing the east coast for a month or three and inevitably the question arose “What is the best time to visit and what are the places of interest”. We are not sure whether it be best to start at the south and work up (possible better weather later) or start North and work down. I’ve covered quite a lot of the country but not the North East.
Any info at all would be handy.

BTW we liked York so much after the first fortnight visit we went back within two weeks for another fortnight.

Thanks Ken S.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ken S wrote;



> BTW we liked York so much after the first fortnight visit we went back within two weeks for another fortnight.


I agree, we love York, theres just so much to do and the Caravan club site at Rowntree Park is probably the only CC site i'd recommend to anyone, brilliant location.

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Ken, how far north were you thinking of? 
Borders - the coastline fromBerwick north has lots of lovely fishing villages
Northumberland - fishing villages eg Craster, [think there's a recent thread on this area somewhere] Farne Islands - ferry fromSeahouses, Lindisfarne - but DO check the tide tables, Amble Warkworth, Ashington, [Wansbeck municipal site] Tynemouth 
inland Alnwick [Harry Potter] Hadrians Wall Hexham [Tyne Green site on river] train into N/castle - 
South Shields - municipal site handy for prom and pier, good for walks cycling along reclaimed area much cleaned up after industrial past
Durham City - [haven't been for years!] Penshaw monument Angel of the North Beamish museum wildlife sanctuary - Jarrow of Bede and Catherine Cookson fame.
Yorkshire coast - from say Saltburn cliff side villages all the way down, Whitby Scarborough Brid then coast flattens out towards Spurn Head.
Inland Dales of Durham and Yorkshire, Yorks moors, [Heartbeat more Harry Potter on North Yorkshire Moors Railway.]

Much of the area has been cleaned of its industrial past - altho Teesmouth still needs some work! Tees barrage may be worth a look!

Lots to do -especially if you like walking / cycling

Weather - generally dry-ish, but the east wind is a force to be reckoned with!! and brings in sea mists which can restrict visibility and cause temperatures to drop. Best time to visit ???? weather is as unreliable as any where else in the Uk

Presume you used CC Rowntree site for York ?? busy and expensive but brilliant position and well served for bacon & egg butties :lol:

off the top of my head that is?? 
seriously tho folks - what sort of things do you like to do? 
history - nature - sea trips - bird watching [excellent spots for sea birds]
industrial heritage -darlington railways

hth come back for more

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Twooks 

Thanks for the info, you asked “how far north?” no real plan on that, originally we talked about Whitby but there is no real limit we once started off to Longleat and ended up in Thurso Scotland.

As regards to where we stayed in York, in those days we were tuggers and stayed at Sheriff Hutton, seems a long time ago now.

Getting back to this trip, on giving the maps a cursory look I don’t think we will go above Edinburgh this time round (unless the parking brake won’t work) we can leave that for later on or even next year. We are not really active people but we do like the English countryside and villages be they the industrial north or the New Forrest, they are all beautiful in their own way.

I’m beginning to think it may pay me to start off in Kent and work my way up the east coast, I recon I could make that last a couple of months

Many thanks 

Ken S.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

Our resident travel guru, Twooks has put it all in a nutshell. A comprehensive travel guide to the NE coast area worthy of the Telegraph travel supplement.  

There isn't anything I can add except to say that Northumberland and Durham are neglected areas when it comes to most folks travel plans. The whole area has a lot to offer.

Go for it.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> Northumberland and Durham are neglected areas


A couple of work pals swear by Northumria and have recommended that we pay it a visit. Some great info here... I should cut'n'paste it somewhere for future use.

York is great too although we just had a weekend break up there some years ago when the kids were little. Just me and the missus that is... farmed off the kids :lol: Really enjoyed it so that's another place we can go in our van.......


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

to kens

hi - we live in scarborough so any info you want about round here i am welcome to supply 

the moors are allways worth a visit anytime of the year - steam railway at pickering to grosmont definatly worth the trip

good places to eat include - dennison arms at ayton - falcon inn on whitby to scarborough rd and red dragon in scarborough if you like chinese

north bay beach in scarborough better than south 

lots of castle up here if you like them and reilvaux abbey ( can't spell it ) is breathtaking 

further up i would suggest a visit to newcastle area good campsitejust outside of gateshead called bobby shaftos very close to beamish open air museum which again is worth a visit 

further down - don't rule out visiting hull - lots to do round there although not clasic touring destination

hornsea poteries good for shopping 

hope this helps - if you want any more info just ask


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Autostatus

As you say
“Our resident travel guru, Twooks has put it all in a nutshell. A comprehensive travel guide to the NE coast area worthy of the Telegraph travel supplement.”
Definitely worth of a medal, and I think you would be hard pressed to follow it, Northumberland and Durham will assuredly be on the list, many thanks for your input.

Andy_m & Arthur1

Thanks for the info as you say a cut and paste job is called for from this and other threads, I should be able to make a good list from it.

It only goes to show that there’s a mine of information out there if you stick your head above the parapet and ask.

Many thanks 
Ken S.


----------



## 90714 (May 1, 2005)

*Yorkshire & Northumberland*

Living just outside Leeds can vouch for South and West Yorkshire - get off the M1 and just wander for a few hours - can guarantee you will be quite suprised what these areas can offer.

As for Northumberland - please dont go there - leave it for me - I am hooked on this part of the country. So dont go to Seahouses, Bamburgh, Alnwick, Alnmouth, Lindisfarne and Holy Island, Berwick all the way to Edinburgh (had to mention that wife used to live there) etc etc etc.....

So my best advice - never leave the A1 and follow the costal route - wouldnt want anyone else to get hooked on this fabulous part of the country.


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

can you give me any tips for seahouses area 
do you know any wildcamping spots just above newcastle as we are planning a trip that way

we are planning to stopover at metrocentre to go to cinema on way up on the friday


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Exileddragon

An interesting posting and one that I shall certainly take note of, and I promise that as sure as my name is Fred I will not leave the A1 and follow the coastal route!!

Thanks
Ken S.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

there is a static site at Seahouses - all usual drawbacks of static sites but in an excellent position.
don't normally wild camp - hubby dislikes emptying loo so insists we pick sites with sanitation supplied ! however, the coast is generally fairly quiet and is made up of small villages and open spaces.
tynemouth is a good spot, with lots of parking there and down towards north shields fish quay - something may be possible there
we have a gateshead resident [not many people would admit to that :wink: ] on site -perhaps he can help?

8)

ps http://www.seafieldpark.co.uk/tourers/home.asp
pps forgot to mention Staithes  in earlier post -  [not so good after all]  
on yorks coast well worth a trip - but no vehicular access - nice pub n eats when you get down! tho


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Welcome back Gillian - we missed you.

Ken, Arthur1 has said it but I will re-iterate you must not miss Hull out of your plans - it is a much maligned and under-rated city. There is so much of interest there and if you are at all in to history of any sort the museums are brill. I lived there for 14 years & it is my favourite city. The lids were born there & they love to go there.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Speaking of Hull - [my favourite ferry port  --
Anywhere central to park a camper at a reasonable price? last time we parked at the Deep, but it ain't cheap unless you go to the deep, and then it comes off meal / shop or something?? P+R would be good, but I don't think there is one ??

8)


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*parking in hull*

we always park at Hull Arena which is a stones throw from the town centre - right next to the marina

There is toys r us and few other shops and a cinema ( odeon multiscreen which we have found to be the cheapest ) also mexican restaruant - chiquito ( i think ) which despite being part of a chain was very good and they do an unlimited buffet at lunch times

the arena often does free sessions in the school hols as well

oh and by the way the last time we were there it was free to park - no duration

Hull also has some really nice parks and the shopping is good too(north piont centre at bransholme good for shopping)

For a good meal try the village of Sutton( on outskirts ) can't remember pub name but does great lunches for about £3-£4


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

sorry didn't see the park and ride bit - but buses are cheap in hull anyway 

don't think they have park and ride ( not sure )


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks - will give them a try.
Usually end up picnicing under the Bridge at Hessle, an advantage of having the van available for day trips :lol: 

8)


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

The park at the bridge is nice - i go to visit my gran so usually go in the car and take her out for her lunch 

Have you done the fish trail? - you get a sheet from tourist info then follow the clues to find fish shapes in the paving nice walk round the old town - you get a certificat too  :wink:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

no, will look out for that as well, keeps the tourists amused! - no doubt passes several of the local hostelries - just have to decide whose turn it is to drive  

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> Welcome back Gillian - we missed you.


Thanks Caz, getting ready to go again, next week!



> Ken, Arthur1 has said it but I will re-iterate you must not miss Hull out of your plans - it is a much maligned and under-rated city. There is so much of interest there and if you are at all in to history of any sort the museums are brill. I lived there for 14 years & it is my favourite city. The lids were born there & they love to go there.


I was born in Kingston upon Hull. One of our kids was born in the Hedon Road maternity hospital. Is the unit still there? (The other in St. Mary's maternity in Scarborough.)

You are right about Hull, much maligned.
It has benefited a great deal from the east/west motorway links and the Continental ferry service. It is so much easier to get to now (and of course, much easier to leave!).


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

I was also born in heddon road - don't think it is still there -- there's a lot of rebuilding going on round there at mo 

st marys is no longer there either


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

arthur1 said:


> .....heddon road - don't think it is still there -- there's a lot of rebuilding going on round there at mo
> 
> st marys is no longer there either


Oh dear!
Showing my age again.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Gillian - we missed you.
> ...


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

words fail me Gillian
have lotsa fun, and don't go attacking any local pedestrians this time :wink: 

8)


ps bet you've only just caught up with all the posts from last time


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Many thanks to all for your suggestions for places to visit on the north east coast. After visiting Wisley and relaxing for a couple of days we were hoping to spend a month or so up on the north coast, unfortunately three weeks later we were back home again due to the bad weather we encountered along with a few minor faults that developed, however it is our intention to go again and take up where we left off at Whitby, I must say you have some great countryside up there, not to be missed at any price 

Ken S


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Glad that you enjoyed your trip to the north east, KenS.

Sorry you met some bad weather (or some bad weather met you!).

But for real bad weather and sooooooo coooold wait until winter when the wind comes whistling in off the North Sea.


----------

